# Resetting Wi-Fi 802.1x EAP password on android



## hari1 (Jan 22, 2015)

My college uses Wi-Fi called 802.1x EAP and we have been given separate usernames and password to login to it.
To use the Wi-Fi, we first have to connect to the Wi-Fi. When connecting for the first time, it says that the password has expired then we get a password reset box. After changing the password, we can finally connect to the Wi-Fi.
But this setup requires a Windows laptop. Android does not give the password reset prompt at all.
And we don't have a laptop. How are we supposed to reset the password on an android phone without using Windows? One whole semester has passed and we could not connect to the college's Wi-Fi.
Please help.
My phone is running Android 4.3


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 22, 2015)

maybe this can help

Configuring For Android Phone (Secured 802.1x EAP)

Which college btw?


----------



## hari1 (Jan 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> maybe this can help
> 
> Configuring For Android Phone (Secured 802.1x EAP)
> 
> Which college btw?



Delhi College of Arts and Commerce.

That solution does not work as after doing all the configuration, android does not show the password reset box on connecting.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 22, 2015)

Maybe you can ask the network admin about how to do it. or even get the password changed/reset by them.


----------



## hari1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Already tried that. They themselves keep saying "Bring laptop" again and again. Clearly we have to do it ourselves.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 22, 2015)

hari1 said:


> Already tried that. They themselves keep saying "Bring laptop" again and again. Clearly we have to do it ourselves.



Then try on a friend's laptop and do it.


----------

